# My Little Girl Turned 3!



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, so maybe not so little :lol: But she was most definitely born on St. Patty's Day!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww such a pretty girl! She looks so sweet. Happy Birthaday!!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

so pretty, happy birthday!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's beautiful! What breed is she?


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Don't let her looks deceive you though, she's a little hellion LOL

Abbys - She's an Alaskan Malamute. Her dad was white and mom was a grey. Obviously almost the entire litter took after dad![attachment=0:3t9l4pgz]ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21363623557.989412.jpg[/attachment:3t9l4pgz]


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

ahh look at those fluffy puppies! so cute, and now she has grown beautifully! happy birthday to her


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy 3rd birthday to a beautiful Alaskan Malamute. She's now out of the horrible 2's and into the terrible 3's.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the biggest hedgehog I've ever seen! 

Happy birthday girl!


----------

